# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  كلمات معبره جدااااااااااااااا

## ابو حسين الاردني

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

لو بحثت عن صديق فلم تجده ... فتأكد...
أنك تبحث عنه لتأخذ منه شيئاً ..
ولو بحثت عنه لتعطيه شيئاً لوجدته ...

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

صديقك المقرب ... هو من تألفه نفسك وعقلك .. 
ويبادلك الصفاء والمحبة .. فبدون تلك الأشياء لا معنى للصداقة الحقيقية ...

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

في هذا الزمان الذي تـنـدر فيه الصداقات ويشح الأصدقاء ....
لابد أن يـتـشـبّث الإنسان بكل صداقة قديمة كان عطاؤها دفئاً ...
وبكل صديق وفيّ كانت مشاركاته عمراً ...
فالعطاء والمشاركة يحملان هذا الإنسان ..
إلى رحابة التذكر الدائم فنحترم قيمة الإنسان ...

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

نحن نكتشف الجيد ... فننبهر به ... وقد ننحني له ... 
ونكتشف الرديء ... وقد نجامله إذا كان يخدمنا....
لكن إن كل ما يدور في أذهاننا ... وما يعتل في صدورنا ..
ليس بالضرورة شيء يخضع للاكتشاف ..
أحياناً يكون هذا الشيء خاضعاً للتجاهل ..
وتلك إحدى حقائق الإنسان المزدحم بالمتاعب وبالطموح معاً .

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

من يحب .. يشعر أن موته في من أحبه .. حياة له ...
كان ذلك في عصور قيس وليلى وروميو وجولييت وولادة وابن زيدون ...
واجمعوا معهم من جعلتكم تقرأون تلك الكلمات..
أما اليوم ..فيشعر المحبوب .. 
أن من أحبه يطمح إلى الوصول لغرض له فيه ..
إنها فلسفة الأخذ والعطاء ... التي حصرها الناس اليوم في الماديات فقط ..

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

شيئان لا تستطيع تغييرهما في حياتك ...
الماضي .... والحب الحقيقي ...

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

بأن تحصل على ما تحبه ... وإلا..
ستكون مجبراً على أن تحب ما تحصل عليه ...

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

في نظري أن الجمال المتجدد هو جمال الروح والعقل ...
أما الملامح فهي تذبل ..
والحديث هنا ليس مقتصراً على المرأة .. ولكنه يشمل الرجل ..
إذا قبلنا أن نطلق عليه لفظة جميل ..

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

عندما نفقد الشيء نجعله ونرسمه خيالاً لا يُوصف ..
ونعمم هذا الخيال في كل شيء .. 
حتى يصبح على شكل مسلّمات لا فرار منها .

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

القوة أن تقول ((لا)) في الوقت الذي يصرّ قلبك على أن يعذبك ويقول ..
(( نعــــــــــم ))

.•.°.•ஐ•I|[♥ كلمات فوق المعاني ♥]|I•ஐ.•.°.• 

الاستمتاع بالحب ... ليس لحظة ... وإنما هو إحساس باللحظة .
وليس هناك فارق بين عمق الأنثى وعمق الرجل ...
وإنما الفارق بين محتوى العمق واحتماله ....
لتراكم الأشياء القديمة .. وتدفق الأشياء الجديدة

----------

